# Army/Navy surplus store



## RectorCR (19 Jul 2013)

So I was in an Army/Navy surplus store today because I had to pick up some black pants for my new bouncing job. After I got the pants I was lookin around and noticed that they were selling military jackets from the Army, Navy and Airforce... With with rank insignia, badges and some even with names on them...

I was wondering how in the hell they're allowed to sell this stuff.

As per the Canadian Criminal Code:

419. Unlawful use of military uniforms or certificates

419. Every one who without lawful authority, the proof of which lies on him,

(a) wears a uniform of the Canadian Forces or any other naval, army or air force or a uniform that is so similar to the uniform of any of those forces that it is likely to be mistaken therefor,


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2013)

And you just noticed this, hang on a sec I'll fire up the outrage bus and issue out the torches and pitchforks. 

Yes the criminal code states that, but you seen anyone actually charged or prosecuted under it yet? Probably ranks up there with jaywalking on most LEOs priorities. Besides the store owner wouldn't necessarily be liable. He just sold it as is. His excuse DND, should have the cut the badges off prior to declaring it surplus. Besides not his concern what people do after buying something. I just finished a lunch time walk up Yonge Street and passed plenty of store selling certain paraphernalia whose only use is to aid in smoking/injecting etc certain substances that for the most part are illegal. Again nobody is busting the shop owners. Caveat Empor and all that I guess.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> So I was in an Army/Navy surplus store today because I had to pick up some black pants for my new bouncing job. After I got the pants I was lookin around and noticed that they were selling military jackets from the Army, Navy and Airforce... With with rank insignia, badges and some even with names on them...
> 
> I was wondering how in the hell they're allowed to sell this stuff.
> 
> ...



Reminds me of a story where the 8 CH (PL) had returned from Cyprus in 1979, and a member went downtown and was browsing in Honest John's when he found a crewsuit with his name, rank and badges sewn on it, including his name and service number marked in black ink on the inside.  He put it over his arm and began to walk out with it.  When 'asked' at the cash to pay for it, he produced his ID Card to prove that the crewsuit was his, and walked out.  Someone had been pilfering items out of lockers on the Base while the unit was away and selling them to Honest Johns.  At the same time, Honest Johns even had Lynx episcopes.  Who would buy Lynx episcopes?


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Jul 2013)

Several years ago I purchased some Cadpat for paintball, but recently I have begun to suspect that it is real. What is the best course of action? Should I just get rid of it or what should I do with it?


----------



## MikeL (19 Jul 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Several years ago I purchased some Cadpat for paintball, but recently I have begun to suspect that it is real. What is the best course of action? Should I just get rid of it or what should I do with it?



There are lots of knock off CADPAT uniforms out there.  If yours has a tag along the waist of the pants and inside the shirt with a four digit size code(ex 7034) and a Nato Stock Number it is most likely legit.

If you are really worried about it,  turn it over to the nearest MP Detachment and inform them of where you purchased it from.  Otherwise black helicopers will circle your house at night, and have operatives fast rope out, kick in your door and seize it


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ... Who would buy Lynx episcopes?



the poor schmuck who'd had the one he "signed" for ripped off by said douchebag before the next kit inspection by the SSM? 8)


----------



## RectorCR (19 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And you just noticed this, hang on a sec I'll fire up the outrage bus and issue out the torches and pitchforks.
> 
> Yes the criminal code states that, but you seen anyone actually charged or prosecuted under it yet? Probably ranks up there with jaywalking on most LEOs priorities. Besides the store owner wouldn't necessarily be liable. He just sold it as is. His excuse DND, should have the cut the badges off prior to declaring it surplus. Besides not his concern what people do after buying something. I just finished a lunch time walk up Yonge Street and passed plenty of store selling certain paraphernalia whose only use is to aid in smoking/injecting etc certain substances that for the most part are illegal. Again nobody is busting the shop owners. Caveat Empor and all that I guess.



Haha well I'm not particularly losing sleep over it but I just thought it was odd. I suppose from a legal stand point they can buy/sell them as long as no one wears them...even then I'm not sure anyone cares enough to arrest/prosecute anyone.


----------



## mariomike (19 Jul 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Several years ago I purchased some Cadpat for paintball, but recently I have begun to suspect that it is real. What is the best course of action? Should I just get rid of it or what should I do with it?



That subject comes up here from time to time.

"I was looking on eBay and was thinking about buying a set of CADPATS for paint ball, but was told that I can not buy military CADPATS legal. Any words?"

Four pages of discussion about what to do about it here.

Military issued cadpat allowed to be sold to civvies?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/35975.0/nowap.html

And four more pages here.

Question re: Military Law/Cadpat  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25680.0.html


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Jul 2013)

> If yours has a tag along the waist of the pants and inside the shirt with a four digit size code(ex 7034) and a Nato Stock Number it is most likely legit.



Thanks, I'll check it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jul 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Several years ago I purchased some Cadpat for paintball, but recently I have begun to suspect that it is real. What is the best course of action? Should I just get rid of it or what should I do with it?




Pack it all up right now, in non descript brown wrapping, and send it to me. I'll be going to base on Monday and will turn it in for you.


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jul 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> Several years ago I purchased some Cadpat for paintball, but recently I have begun to suspect that it is real. What is the best course of action? Should I just get rid of it or what should I do with it?



You must wait till the second full moon of the month.  Then, at midnight, dig a hole at the foot of a Dutch Elm, consecrate the hole with a bottle of Baby Duck, and place the items in the hole.  Put 11 iron nails in the hole and cover it.  Run naked around the tree, 6 times clockwise, 7 times counter clockwise, chanting "Ohwa Tagoo  Fiamme".  You will be cleansed of guilt.


----------



## 2ndChoiceName (19 Jul 2013)

> You must wait till the second full moon of the month.  Then, at midnight, dig a hole at the foot of a Dutch Elm, consecrate the hole with a bottle of Baby Duck, and place the items in the hole.  Put 11 iron nails in the hole and cover it.  Run naked around the tree, 6 times clockwise, 7 times counter clockwise, chanting "Ohwa Tagoo  Fiamme".  You will be cleansed of guilt.





> Pack it all up right now, in non descript brown wrapping, and send it to me. I'll be going to base on Monday and will turn it in for you.



...not sure whether being made fun of or not...


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2013)

2ndChoiceName said:
			
		

> ...not sure whether being made fun of or not...



you're not


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2013)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> You must wait till the second full moon of the month.  Then, at midnight, dig a hole at the foot of a Dutch Elm, consecrate the hole with a bottle of Baby Duck, and place the items in the hole.  Put 11 iron nails in the hole and cover it.  Run naked around the tree, 6 times clockwise, 7 times counter clockwise, chanting "Ohwa Tagoo  Fiamme".  You will be cleansed of guilt.



True, but the grave must be returned to every twelve months under the full moon and the grave consecrated once again with Baby Duck, running around 6 times counter clockwise and 7 time clockwise (a reversal of the previous year) naked chanting "Ohwa tagoo Fiamme"; unless it is a Leap Year and then the direction of the naked run remains the same.

Please note that at no time is there a requirement to sacrifice vestal virgins.  That is a totally different ceremony.


----------



## Danjanou (19 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....Please note that at no time is there a requirement to sacrifice vestal virgins.  That is a totally different ceremony.



Are surplus vestal virgins available in army navy surplus stores now?


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> True, but the grave must be returned to every twelve months under the full moon and the grave consecrated once again with Baby Duck, running around 6 times counter clockwise and 7 time clockwise (a reversal of the previous year) naked chanting "Ohwa tagoo Fiamme"; unless it is a Leap Year and then the direction of the naked run remains the same.
> 
> Please note that at no time is there a requirement to sacrifice vestal virgins.  That is a totally different ceremony.



I thought this was a given, my mistake.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2013)

We have to be careful.  What we take for granted, often has to be described in detail so others won't shirk their duties.    :nod:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> Haha well I'm not particularly losing sleep over it but I just thought it was odd. I suppose from a legal stand point they can buy/sell them as long as no one wears them...even then I'm not sure anyone cares enough to arrest/prosecute anyone.



I think we've all seen people wearing military uniforms with rank/unit insignia on them and nothing ever happens. What gets people dander up is when people wear said uniforms and insignia and try to pass themselves off as some who they are not. That will get the attention of LEOs!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Are surplus vestal virgins available in army navy surplus stores now?



Depending on location.  Quantities are so low only the larger stores may have them.  Of course they will have not completed BMQ, so if one wanted to carry on a discussion of the effectiveness of a "Frontal Attack" versus a "Flanking Attack", it may not go to well.  If you really wanted one who could carry on a discussion, the Army Navy Surplus Store is not the best for shopping.  You would be better to try the closest University Bookstore.


----------



## GAP (19 Jul 2013)

But these are recycled virgins..........remember, they are recycled for a reason....


----------

